# supplier for CPU scrap required



## Sniper (Mar 26, 2016)

hello guys.
I'm from Egypt and I'm a new member here and I looking for lot of CPU scrap. anyone know any trusted supplier in Europe that can I make deal with him by PayPal or L/C.
best Regards for all.


----------



## Sniper (Apr 4, 2016)

no any reply ??


----------



## alexxx (Apr 4, 2016)

everyone is looking for a cheap cpu supplier... 

I'm also looking for eternal youth & dating Alessandra Ambrosio (anyone has her number?)


----------



## UncleBenBen (Apr 4, 2016)

alexxx said:


> everyone is looking for a cheap cpu supplier...
> 
> I'm also looking for eternal youth & dating Alessandra Ambrosio (anyone has her number?)



I'd settle for mediocrity with an expiration date and a hand shake from Helen Hunt...


----------



## Sniper (Apr 6, 2016)

I can't believe that no one or place can sale this stuff and only way that eBay!!! :x


----------



## silversaddle1 (Apr 6, 2016)

Well we here in this group are smart enough to sell CPU's for the best price. That's E-Bay, where there are lots of guys just like you looking to buy the stuff. 
More people wanting means higher prices. Pretty simple.


----------



## nickvc (Apr 7, 2016)

Your best bet is to try to source locally as you will probably find them cheaper in your country than from Europe or North America where the market is nearly fully exploited and everyone seems to know the values of e scrap generally, it will take some work on your behalf but I'd try the local scrap metal yards to start, if anyone has any volumes it may well be them.


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 7, 2016)

Most of the US hasn't got a clue about the value of e-scrap yet Nick but they are learning fast. Within 4 years they will be as clued up as Europe.

The US guys who are bulking up and sending to end refiners are making an absolute killing right now. 300% plus.


----------



## scrappappy (Apr 7, 2016)

There's an e-scrap business here in Phoenix that fills up huge parking lots full of electronics during their annual collections. It's become big enough where they need to use the Spring Training parking lots for some of their events... and they get all of it for free! Well, except for the cost of operating the business, but those are expenses they have some control over.. for the most part. Not a bad deal when your product is free.


----------



## fortis31 (Jan 12, 2019)

alexxx said:


> everyone is looking for a cheap cpu supplier...
> 
> I'm also looking for eternal youth & dating Alessandra Ambrosio (anyone has her number?)



Funny stuff alexxx.

On a serious note, I feel your frustration sniper. 
I'ts definitely hard to sift through the scams and cheaters to find quality suppliers.


----------



## silversaddle1 (Jan 12, 2019)

Hell, I have 100's of pounds of bothe ceramic and fiber CPU's. And I'd sell everyone of them tomorrow if someone would pay cash and pick them up right here. Oh, and of course, pay the ebay value on them.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jan 12, 2019)

The lifeblood of a refiner is his scrap sources. He would be stupid to give them away.


----------



## Puntit (Nov 7, 2019)

Hi. I have about 750 kilos of mixed military test equipment boards etc. Based in uk.


----------



## Kacey7 (Dec 15, 2019)

Puntit said:


> Hi. I have about 750 kilos of mixed military test equipment boards etc. Based in uk.



Do they have a good amount of gold on them? I’m also in the U.K. I’m in wales. Would you be if for selling some of it to me?


----------

